
The corpse of Circuit City will rise again on February 15 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/the-corpse-of-circuit-city-will-rise-again-on-february-15/
======
erric
It helps to read the CEO quotes with the voice of MONSTER TRUCK MANIA

------
rman666
+1 for a great post title :-)

